# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужна обработка abc\xyz анализ для 1 с7.7 УТ

## alexmzh

Привет всем, может у кого есть - поделитесь пож-ста.
Надо сделать анализ abc\xyz - нужна обработка соответствующая.
Может у кого есть и кто-то поделиться? Спасибо )

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Привет всем, может у кого есть - поделитесь пож-ста.
> Надо сделать анализ abc\xyz - нужна обработка соответствующая.
> Может у кого есть и кто-то поделиться? Спасибо )



15469: http://rgho.st/64PpvbTwf

----------

alexmzh (22.05.2018), МарияМусина (13.07.2020)

----------


## alexmzh

Спасибо тебе дружище !!!!!
может быть еще есть отчет по контрагентам (по продажам) с разбивкой по месяцам ? )

----------


## SuperJur

Закиньте плиз обработку еще раз!

----------


## advadovobia

Просто кошмар.///

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Закиньте плиз обработку еще раз!


15469

----------


## Gerg

Добрый день. Закиньте обработку еще раз. Спасибо

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Закиньте обработку еще раз. Спасибо


15469

----------


## Redkiy

срок хранения закончился

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите У нас 1с 7,7 УСН на винде 7... соответственно просто релиз поставить не можем Может, кто может распаковать   под винду  релизы для УСН 183, 184  и 185... а то уже 3 релиза пропускаем Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Mtm/rHdyiVhd5
Инструкция внутри.

----------


## maksoni

Добрый день!! Можете обновить ссылку ?  Заранее СПСБ

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!! Можете обновить ссылку ?  Заранее СПСБ


https://infostart.ru/public/15469/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mCpj/iE5K5s9Hg

----------

